# Attractive cars



## Swarna (Feb 21, 2007)

Some are attractive


























Like it..


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Mmm... Audi R8-ness


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

*some of my faves*


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Not a fan of any in the OP, but...

Aston Martin DBS, DB9









Ferrari F460









Porsche GT3/GT3-RS, Carrera GT


















Bentley GT









No BMWs? Nope, my love affair with the beauty of the marque ended with the E46/E39/E38 era of cars.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

The "F" in "IS-F" is for "fugly." :dunno:

My vote goes to the GT3, and the E38/E39/E46.


----------

